
How To Do A Seasonal Promotion For Your App - patio11
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/10/14/holiday-promotion/
======
patio11
Three examples of how to do a seasonal promotion for your software or web app,
using my Halloween activities as a case study. (Suffice it to say they have
already bought me a whole lot of candy.)

Short version: mini-site focused on the holiday, PPC campaign for seasonal
keywords, work your email list. There are also some thoughts for seasonal
premiums you can offer to heighten the perceived value and urgency without
costing you anything at the margin. (That is a veeeeery nice feature to have
in a marketing strategy.)

~~~
JacobAldridge
Patrick, I really liked your point about IP - we create it, and we know it can
be scaled or replicated easily, but because many of our clients (you with
teachers, me with SME business owners) live in a scarcity space, the value
they perceive is much higher.

